# Scooter



## Mobilvetta (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking at buying a new 125cc scooter to use when we visit Europe in the motorhome, rather than having to tow a car, I've narrowed the search down to either a Honda Pcx or a Yamaha Nmax, as anyone else got this type of bike?

 I will be buying a UK specification model, does anyone else go down this route, rather than risking towing a car on a A frame, what's mods would I need to do to use it in France, Spain and Portugal. Will I need to put head lamp deflectors on it and will I need the French critair disk for it to use in France, wife fancy's going into Paris, thought we could stay on the outside of it and just go in on the scooter, it will be Euro 4 emissions with it been new.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 7, 2018)

***** said:


> We have the Honda Vision 110 and it works well. It is plenty man enough for around towns and for longer journeys. We often park about 10 miles out of town and it does the job well. Ok a little more power on long inclines would be better, but the trade off is weight, particularly on the rear axle! We do have the Crit Air, but quite frankly, I would not bother as the French can’t even be bothered for their vans..Best thing we did was getting a scooter as you can park anywhere including pavements. You must consider and take into consideration safety clothing which is a must. We have heavy and light air through great, inc Kevlar jeans. We wear shorts and t shirts under and just strap the gear to the bike. Helmets under seat and top  box. Try parking a car in the middle of town on the pavement



Thanks for the reply, that's reassuring to know, have you been into Paris on yours by any chance.


----------



## runnach (Oct 7, 2018)

France is a far more relaxing ride than the UK the motorists generally seem more aware, that said Paris is a different proposition and I speak from experience a low powered bike /scooter with the addition of a pillion and the subsequent handling you are braver than me . Use the metro

London is a countryside bimble by comparison. Paris is the worst city I have ever driven in I am told only Rome is worse 

Channa


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 7, 2018)

channa said:


> France is a far more relaxing ride than the UK the motorists generally seem more aware, that said Paris is a different proposition and I speak from experience a low powered bike /scooter with the addition of a pillion and the subsequent handling you are braver than me . Use the metro
> 
> London is a countryside bimble by comparison. Paris is the worst city I have ever driven in I am told only Rome is worse
> 
> Channa



Thanks for the comment, we usually go to Thailand for 3 months in January and have always hired a scooter for the duration, that is extremely busy too and very dangerous as the Thais seem to ignore all the rules, you have to drive defensively. I myself don't like city's, but the wife wants to visit Paris, so I said we would go, perhaps if I can get on a site reasonable cost site near a metro station would be the ideal way forward.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 7, 2018)

Honda every time for me, I’ve had a PS125 but the SH125 is a great bike as they’ve dropped the PS now. I have a French Crit Air stoker for my current SH300.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 7, 2018)

We also have a Honda SH125 Mode, (engine stop option at traffic lights) its brilliant for 2 over weight and 70+, getting up the 1 in 4 hills to visit medieval villages, which we cant manage in our van. Under seat storage as well as a 30lit top box makes a trip to Lidl a doddle. Range with 2 up is over 110 mile per tank. It's great fun to be at the lights with engine off, then when the lights change just twist the grip and go and we can usually get ahead of most apart from the boy racers.

:camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::scooter::scooter:


----------



## redhand (Oct 7, 2018)

We have trailered a honda s wing 125 super scoot behind our hymer for the past three years. Having found a second hand linneppe scooter rack we have got a suzuki address 110 lightest in its class less comfy but still a great asset wouldnt be without it.
Recently in germany no one seemed bothered in the slightest about emission stickers on vans saw many ancient vans in the cities, the germans told us the police dont bother with it


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 7, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Hi, I'm looking at buying a new 125cc scooter to use when we visit Europe in the motorhome, rather than having to tow a car, I've narrowed the search down to either a Honda Pcx or a Yamaha Nmax, as anyone else got this type of bike?
> 
> I will be buying a UK specification model, does anyone else go down this route, rather than risking towing a car on a A frame, what's mods would I need to do to use it in France, Spain and Portugal. Will I need to put head lamp deflectors on it and will I need the French critair disk for it to use in France, wife fancy's going into Paris, thought we could stay on the outside of it and just go in on the scooter, it will be Euro 4 emissions with it been new.



PCX for me:scooter:

Got a crit air for the MoHo but not on the bike. Pcx is a great bike, had since I got the Moho, don't use it that much, 1200 miles on the clock, and it had 500 when I bought it. When I whizz around on it one up in town the traffic struggles to keep up with me, and I struggle to keep up with the locals on their scooters:mad1::lol-053:


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 8, 2018)

We have a Honda anf 125 and use it everywhere it's a great way of getting in and around cities and seeing things. Don't let someone else's fears of doing something stop you  from using it to go into Paris. They are plenty quick enough and agile enough two up to keep with city traffic. I wouldn't hesitate going into Paris as I wouldn't think it would be any worse than Rome and I thought that to be a right hoot and loved it when we were there.
You would be missing out on a large part of the adventure by  not using the scoot.


----------



## winks (Oct 8, 2018)

Don't think this is hijacking the thread, so what are the current licence requirements for a pillion on a  125 scooter?

We had a 50cc Sym a few years ago and loved the freedom it gave us. With our current van (Hobby 750 tag axle) we do not carry any bike, because my wife doesn't ride a bike and will not consider a tandem, which I think are great.

Cheers

H


----------



## runnach (Oct 8, 2018)

winks said:


> Don't think this is hijacking the thread, so what are the current licence requirements for a pillion on a  125 scooter?
> 
> We had a 50cc Sym a few years ago and loved the freedom it gave us. With our current van (Hobby 750 tag axle) we do not carry any bike, because my wife doesn't ride a bike and will not consider a tandem, which I think are great.
> 
> ...



Assuming you passed your test before 1/2/2001 on a car licence

You can ride a moped (up to 50cc) without L plates. You don’t need to take a CBT course or take the full moped test.

You must take CBT if you want to ride anything larger than a 50cc moped

Channa comment ,that would also imply that L plates must be displayed and prevent you from carrying a pillion unless they hold a full bike licence

In addition insurers must be notified when carrying pillions

I suspect a lot of people are falling foul. If you have a full motorcycle licence then provided insurers are aware carry on 

Channa

PS Cbt lasts 2 years and a test must be taken in that time or you need to do it again


----------



## runnach (Oct 8, 2018)

The simple answer is you need a full bike licence unless you restrict yourself to 50 cc

Assuming non of our member are younger than 24 , you would do a cbt then direct access for a full unrestricted licence. People comment on the bike forums typical cost £7 -800 that includes the use of a bike for test purposes but can ride what you want afterwards

Compared to the past it is a complicated set up for youngsters anyone would think they didn't want them on the road 

Channa


----------



## barryd (Oct 8, 2018)

Like ***** (Graham) we also have a Honda Vision 110cc.  Great little bike and only 102KG.  I would have preferred the PCX or the SH125 from Honda but they are just too heavy plus the PCX is not a step through.  I tend to carry water carriers or the thetford short distances in the footwell of the step through honda. Long distances I Strap them on the pillion seat.  I presume you have checked payload, axle weights etc?

We have done nearly 15000 miles on ours, over 4000 in France and Germany last year alone and its never missed a beat.  Bit slow on the long drags but last September we did over 10000ft of ascent in one day including the Col de Tourmalet.  Few scootering videos here. YouTube

Not been into Paris on it and would probably give it a go but the biggest issue with scootering in massive cities is finding your way around.  Ive yet to find a sat nav that I Can fit to the bike so I either put the modern tomtom in my pocket which you cant hear very well in a busy city or an ancient one with a headphone socket that I wear under my helmet.  It works, kind of but it really can be a bit of a nightmare finding your way around.  Wouldnt be without it though, the bike makes the holiday for us.


----------



## QFour (Oct 8, 2018)

You also need to look at how you are going to carry it. According to the Marquis Spec sheet you only have 340kg payload. If you are going to add a tow bar then you are going to seriously eat into whatever payload you have. How much does it weigh at the moment with all your kit in it and what is the weight on the back axle. It should not be more than 2000kg


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 8, 2018)

barryd said:


> Like ***** (Graham) we also have a Honda Vision 110cc.  Great little bike and only 102KG.  I would have preferred the PCX or the SH125 from Honda but they are just too heavy plus the PCX is not a step through.  I tend to carry water carriers or the thetford short distances in the footwell of the step through honda. Long distances I Strap them on the pillion seat.  I presume you have checked payload, axle weights etc?
> 
> We have done nearly 15000 miles on ours, over 4000 in France and Germany last year alone and its never missed a beat.  Bit slow on the long drags but last September we did over 10000ft of ascent in one day including the Col de Tourmalet.  Few scootering videos here. YouTube
> 
> Not been into Paris on it and would probably give it a go but the biggest issue with scootering in massive cities is finding your way around.  Ive yet to find a sat nav that I Can fit to the bike so I either put the modern tomtom in my pocket which you cant hear very well in a busy city or an ancient one with a headphone socket that I wear under my helmet.  It works, kind of but it really can be a bit of a nightmare finding your way around.  Wouldnt be without it though, the bike makes the holiday for us.



I've wired a cigarette lighter socket in under the seat and just use our normal sat nag. Give the sat nag to her on the back and let her shout at me. All part of the fun and its not as if I am not used to it. If your sat nag is newish and has Bluetooth you could get a cheap helmet headset to connect to it.


----------



## barryd (Oct 8, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> I've wired a cigarette lighter socket in under the seat and just use our normal sat nag. *Give the sat nag to her on the back and let her shout at me.* All part of the fun and its not as if I am not used to it. If your sat nag is newish and has Bluetooth you could get a cheap helmet headset to connect to it.



Christ!  I can just see how that would work out for us on the Paris ring road. 

I know you can get bike sat navs but Ive not seen one to fit the curvy faring of a scooter.

Blue tooth headset is a good idea and frankly on a bike spoken directions is far safer and better than trying to look at a screen.  Dont think my TomTom has blue tooth though,


----------



## Biggarmac (Oct 8, 2018)

Regarding the crit air for the bike.  If you are going into Paris on the scooter a French friend told me that the police in Paris were starting to hand out fines to anyone without a crit air.  That included the French.  It might just have been a one-off blitz, but for the cost of the Crit air 4.80 euros its not worth risking the fine.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 8, 2018)

barryd said:


> Christ!  I can just see how that would work out for us on the Paris ring road.
> 
> I know you can get bike sat navs but Ive not seen one to fit the curvy faring of a scooter.
> 
> Blue tooth headset is a good idea and frankly on a bike spoken directions is far safer and better than trying to look at a screen.  Dont think my TomTom has blue tooth though,



It used to be even funnier years ago when she would navigate with map books on the back of the bike. They would end up in rags and tatters.


----------



## barryd (Oct 8, 2018)

To be honest I never even thought about getting a sticker for the scooter.  I Cant even get one at all for the van, its not compliant at all so Ill just follow the French lead and ignore it.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 8, 2018)

I just bought one of these holders, fits my phone or Garmin great.

Waterproof Motorcycle Motorbike Scooter Mobile Phone Holder Bag Case for iphone  | eBay


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 8, 2018)

barryd said:


> Christ!  I can just see how that would work out for us on the Paris ring road.
> 
> I know you can get bike sat navs but Ive not seen one to fit the curvy faring of a scooter.
> 
> Blue tooth headset is a good idea and frankly on a bike spoken directions is far safer and better than trying to look at a screen.  Dont think my TomTom has blue tooth though,



I have a TomTom rider I used to use on the bike, ir relies on Bluetooth helmet or external speakers as none are built in. You can get attachment balls that go in motor mounts and all sorts of things to hold it on.

No bike to put it. On now though


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 8, 2018)

winks said:


> Don't think this is hijacking the thread, so what are the current licence requirements for a pillion on a  125 scooter?
> 
> We had a 50cc Sym a few years ago and loved the freedom it gave us. With our current van (Hobby 750 tag axle) we do not carry any bike, because my wife doesn't ride a bike and will not consider a tandem, which I think are great.
> 
> ...



Hi, if you want to carry a passenger on a larger bike than a 50cc then you have to take a full motorbike test, you have to do a cbt, then take the motorbike theory test, then you have to do a Mod 1 test which is usually riding around some cones, doing figure of 8s, parking the bike between cones, performing a uturn, then ride the bike at walking pace, you then have to do 3 higher speed manoeuvres, doing a controlled swerve, an emergency stop, etc. If you pass this, you can then do your Mod two test were an examiner follows behind you on his bike giving you instructions, this lasts around 40 minutes. You can do the test on various engine size bikes, but you will be restricted to that sized, the test is the same for them all, so I choose to do it on a 650cc bike that would allow me to drive anything size bike in the future, only just passed mine a couple of weeks ago, the cost was £120.00 for the CBT, then the theory was around £30, then practice and test fee for thecModc1 and 2 was £650.00.

I only wanted a full licence so that I could carry the wife as a pillion passenger on a 125cc scooter, don't think a 50cc would be sufficient for our size, if you don't want to carry a pillion passenger then if you passed your car test before a certain date you could ride upto a 125cc on L plates in our country, but the motorbike school I did my test with said that other countries don't recognise the CBT system though.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 8, 2018)

QFour said:


> You also need to look at how you are going to carry it. According to the Marquis Spec sheet you only have 340kg payload. If you are going to add a tow bar then you are going to seriously eat into whatever payload you have. How much does it weigh at the moment with all your kit in it and what is the weight on the back axle. It should not be more than 2000kg



Thanks, I have now had air ride put on the rear axle and the chassis is fitted with 16" wheels as standard, J R consultancies based in Bury St Edmonds, are doing the paperwork for Dvla at a cost of £180, my back axle will be upgraded to 2240kg and my overhaul weight can be 4050Kg, this gives me the required spare weight to carry a Pcx.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 8, 2018)

*Honda PCX scooter*

Well ordered the new 2019 speced Honda PCX scooter today, pick it up in a week, it now comes with a wider tyre, ABS brakes and a few other improvements,  managed to get it discounted to £2700, next best price was £2800,00, bought it locally from Blackpool Honda in the end, they are fitting a rear box on it which easily detaches with a key, as I don't think it would fit through the motorhome garage door with it left on, they are also fitting a free tracker, you just pay £109.00 a year then for the monitoring of it though and there is an app for your phone, so it will send you an email should it move telling you were it is on a map, be interesting to see if it sends a signal out when it is in the motorhome garage as well, double back up. Just need to get it insured now, anyone found any good deals for insurance on them, want European cover, to be able to carry a pillion passenger as well.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 8, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Adding a 130KG scooter on a 70KG rack won't just add 200KG to your back axle load.
> 
> Depending on several other factors, it may add 250KG or more. You may need to redistribute some other weights further forward to make up for it.



It's going in the garage of the motorhome so it is nearer the rear axle, so no need for a 70kg rack, just has a front wheel lock and straps to hold it in.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 8, 2018)

*Insurance*

Best quote so far for fully comprehensive and European cover for up to 183 days including carrying a pillion passenger is £197.00 but the excess seems quite high at £450.00, this seems to be similar on all other quotes I got, just want to confirm that the bike will be insured whilst it is kept in the motorhome garage whilst away from home.


----------



## barryd (Oct 8, 2018)

Seems a lot. I cant remember who my current insurance is for the Vision but its about seventy quid or thereabouts including EU Cover.

As regarding the payloads I think you have more chance in a van garage than a rack as its closer to the rear axle.  There are few vans that can legally get away with a rack and bike on the back, its one reason we have kept our current Kontiki for over a decade.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 8, 2018)

I pay around £75 too, for PCX and £75 for my 600rr. This is probably the min fee, for oldies with max NCB


----------



## runnach (Oct 9, 2018)

£200 mark newly qualified rider , no NCB sounds about right as does the excess ,one advantage of not being 17 again

My 600 full comp, clean licence,2 years ncb, held a full  licence 35 years plus still comes out at £178 . Bennets Carole nash etc come nowhere close my insurers MCE not the best in the event of a claim I am told

Channa


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 9, 2018)

New rider will be more as Channa says but try Carole Nash and Adrian Flux, they used to give me best deals on bikes


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 9, 2018)

barryd said:


> I know you can get bike sat navs but Ive not seen one to fit the curvy faring of a scooter.



Most motorbike satnavs use a RAM ball mount so you could always get something like this mirror mount.
If you want to use your car satnav you can get a universal  X-Grip mount and an arm to connect the two together.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 9, 2018)

channa said:


> £200 mark newly qualified rider , no NCB sounds about right as does the excess ,one advantage of not being 17 again
> 
> My 600 full comp, clean licence,2 years ncb, held a full  licence 35 years plus still comes out at £178 . Bennets Carole nash etc come nowhere close my insurers MCE not the best in the event of a claim I am told
> 
> Channa



The cheapest quote I got is with MCE, but Bennet's was only about £15.00 more, would it be worth going with Bennet's instead of MCE?


----------



## harrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> The cheapest quote I got is with MCE, but Bennet's was only about £15.00 more, would it be worth going with Bennet's instead of MCE?


Read the MCE reviews, 

without doubt avoid MCE


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 9, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I have a TomTom rider I used to use on the bike, ir relies on Bluetooth helmet or external speakers as none are built in. You can get attachment balls that go in motor mounts and all sorts of things to hold it on.
> 
> No bike to put it. On now though


Which model of tomtom rider do you have. I have the original one which has served well but the docking port is broken (my second one) and is no longer a available. If you were thinking of selling.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 9, 2018)

harrow said:


> Read the MCE reviews,
> 
> without doubt avoid MCE



Thanks I will go with Bennetts


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 10, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Which model of tomtom rider do you have. I have the original one which has served well but the docking port is broken (my second one) and is no longer a available. If you were thinking of selling.



I believe it is the first model but would have to dig it out to double check. You mention of RAM fittings jogged my memory, thats what I used on the bike. As to selling let me check with Caz as it was a present, I haven't used it for a good while and dont think I am likely to get another bike while in UK as cold does me in so it is a bit of waste. Think it may have been all of Europe maps and UK if she says to get rid but again will check.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 10, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> I believe it is the first model but would have to dig it out to double check. You mention of RAM fittings jogged my memory, thats what I used on the bike. As to selling let me check with Caz as it was a present, I haven't used it for a good while and dont think I am likely to get another bike while in UK as cold does me in so it is a bit of waste. Think it may have been all of Europe maps and UK if she says to get rid but again will check.



If it was a present dont bother, it’s not worth upsetting the apple cart for. You never know another bike may come along.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 10, 2018)

*GB sticker*

Does anyone know if you have to put a GB sticker on the back of the scooter if it is UK registered and you are using it in Europe


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 10, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Does anyone know if you have to put a GB sticker on the back of the scooter if it is UK registered and you are using it in Europe



Yes ALL vehicles must show their country if out of their home country, but most number plates incorporate the GB symbol for convenience, (reminder to self fit GB sticker  on PCX )


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 10, 2018)

The EU  GB stickers for motorcycle numbeplates are available on eBay for about a quid.


----------



## Mobilvetta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## campertwo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mobilvetta said:


> Thanks I will go with Bennetts



Bennets also for me on my Yamaha xcity 250cc scooter. £98 with full european cover!


----------

